# إِرْباً إِرْباً



## +إيرينى+ (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*كلاهما حلم حلمًا مزعجا 

فماذا كان رد فعلهما ؟؟


فرعون 

(حلم السبع بقرات و السبع سنابل)





حكى الحلم لحكماؤه ثم طلب منهم تفسير الحلم و لما ما عرفوش ما عملهومش حاجة

وَكَانَ فِي الصَّبَاحِ انَّ نَفْسَهُ انْزَعَجَتْ فَارْسَلَ وَدَعَا جَمِيعَ سَحَرَةِ مِصْرَ وَجَمِيعَ حُكَمَائِهَا وَقَصَّ عَلَيْهِمْ فِرْعَوْنُ حُلْمَهُ. فَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَنْ يُعَبِّرُهُ لِفِرْعَوْنَ.







ملك الكلدانيين ( نبوخذ نصر)

(حلم التمثال العظيم)





إستدعى الحكماء ليس ليفسروا الحلم فقط

لا و ديه تيجى ؟؟

دا أمرهم بإنهم يحكوا له الحلم الأول و بعدين يفسروه

طب و الل مش هيعرف الحلم ؟؟؟

إِرْباً إِرْباً

. وَفِي السَّنَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ مِنْ مُلْكِ نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرَ حَلُمَ نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرُ أَحْلاَماً فَانْزَعَجَتْ رُوحُهُ وَطَارَ عَنْهُ نَوْمُهُ.
2. فَأَمَرَ الْمَلِكُ بِأَنْ يُسْتَدْعَى الْمَجُوسُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَالْعَرَّافُونَ وَالْكِلْدَانِيُّونَ لِيُخْبِرُوا الْمَلِكَ بِأَحْلاَمِهِ. فَأَتُوا وَوَقَفُوا أَمَامَ الْمَلِكِ.
3. فَقَالَ لَهُمُ الْمَلِكُ: [قَدْ حَلُمْتُ حُلْماً وَانْزَعَجَتْ رُوحِي لِمَعْرِفَةِ الْحُلْمِ].
4. فَكَلَّمَ الْكِلْدَانِيُّونَ الْمَلِكَ بِالأَرَامِيَّةِ: [عِشْ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. أَخْبِرْ عَبِيدَكَ بِالْحُلْمِ فَنُبَيِّنَ تَعْبِيرَهُ].
5. فَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ لِلْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ: [قَدْ خَرَجَ مِنِّي الْقَوْلُ: إِنْ لَمْ تُنْبِئُونِي بِالْحُلْمِ وَبِتَعْبِيرِهِ تُصَيَّرُونَ إِرْباً إِرْباً وَتُجْعَلُ بُيُوتُكُمْ مَزْبَلَةً.
6. وَإِنْ بَيَّنْتُمُ الْحُلْمَ وَتَعْبِيرَهُ تَنَالُونَ مِنْ قِبَلِي هَدَايَا وَحَلاَوِينَ وَإِكْرَاماً عَظِيماً. فَبَيِّنُوا لِي الْحُلْمَ وَتَعْبِيرَهُ].



و هو دا الفرق بين المصريين و الكلدانيين 
:gy0000:
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*مش فاهم حاجة !!!!!!
ممكن مزيدٌ من الشرح 
باركك اللآت ..؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش فاهم حاجة !!!!!!
> ممكن مزيدٌ من الشرح
> باركك اللآت ..؟
> *​



*مش فاهم إيه يا رجل؟؟؟

 باللات عليك حاول تفهمنى 

حلفتك بالغالى 

:fun_lol:

شوف الفرق بين ملك الكلدانيين و ملك المصريين ؟؟؟

الاتنين حلموا حلم مزعج 

صحيوا من النوم : جابوا الحكماء و المفسرين 

واحد قال لحكماؤه : إحكوا لى الحلم و فسروه و إلا هأقطعكم إربا إربا

و واحد تانى حكى الحلم للحكماء و لما ما عرفوش يفسروه ما عملهمش حاجة

حسيت بالفرق بين الكلدانيين و المصريين و لا لسة ؟؟؟

مين هم بأة الكلدانيين ؟؟؟

هو إحنا عندنا كلدانيين فى المنتدى ؟؟؟

:2::2::2:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2014)

المصرى معروف بجبروته #بصوت_محمد_هنيدى :new6:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2014)

مش فاهما--
ما فرعون طلع ابن حلال مصفى اهون-- حكى الحلم و لما معروفوش معملش لهم حاجه--
اما التانى بكل جبروت عايزهم هما الى يحكو الحلم و يفسروه هههههههههههه
تقصدى بئا مين الكلدانى الى هنا -- ها ؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شاكلك و الله و اعلم الله و اعلم هتوحشييينا 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*طول عمرنا طيبين يا ايرو 
ومش بنحب الشر *
*بس يمكن فرعون ده كان طيب *
و*متنسيش ان فرعون
 طلع عين شعب اسرائيل 
زمان لما استعبدوهم
وبالرغم العشر ضربات  
لكن مكنش عايز يسيبهم برضه  *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*فهمت كدة يا أم الولة ...انا قريت فى عُجالة 
فعجبتنى الصور أوى وما اخدتش بالى من بقيته 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2014)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> المصرى معروف بجبروته #بصوت_محمد_هنيدى :new6:



*تخيل بأة الكلدانى :w00t:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش فاهما--
> ما فرعون طلع ابن حلال مصفى اهون-- حكى الحلم و لما معروفوش معملش لهم حاجه--
> اما التانى بكل جبروت عايزهم هما الى يحكو الحلم و يفسروه هههههههههههه
> تقصدى بئا مين الكلدانى الى هنا -- ها ؟؟
> ...


*طول عمرك يا حبو بتجيبيها و هى طايرة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *طول عمرنا طيبين يا ايرو
> ومش بنحب الشر *
> *بس يمكن فرعون ده كان طيب *
> و*متنسيش ان فرعون
> ...



*برضوا فرعون كان طيب 

التانى كان هيقتلهم 

:w00t:​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طول عمرك يا حبو بتجيبيها و هى طايرة​*



دى تريقه و لا إيه ؟ 
أصل أنا مش بإجبها دائما غير لما تبقى طائرا و تتنش و تموت و يتنتف رشها 
و تتطبخ و تتاكل و تتهضم 
ممكن ساعتها. اجبها 
بس بيكون فيه ضحايا شلل أو موت إلى قدامى ههههههههه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 نوفمبر 2014)

انا من ساعة ما شوفت "إِرْباً إِرْباً"

وانا جاي ف دماغينو (بندلعو الدماغ) لحن 

"بولا بولا بالومبيلا ..بولا بولا بالومبيلا"

 "بولا بولاااااااا"إِرْباً إِرْباًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاً""إِرْباً إِرْباً"​
ـ ـ ـ

بس عموماً أنا شايف انها مجرد شخصية ملك هنا وملك هنا.!

يعني ممكن يحصل العكس تماما..مش معني كدا ان كل فراعنة مصر كيوت وملوك الكلدان نيرفز​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> دى تريقه و لا إيه ؟
> أصل أنا مش بإجبها دائما غير لما تبقى طائرا و تتنش و تموت و يتنتف رشها
> و تتطبخ و تتاكل و تتهضم
> ممكن ساعتها. اجبها
> بس بيكون فيه ضحايا شلل أو موت إلى قدامى ههههههههه



*لا يا حبو مش تريأة 

أصلك جبتيها بجد 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> دى تريقه و لا إيه ؟
> أصل أنا مش بإجبها دائما غير لما تبقى طائرا و تتنش و تموت و يتنتف رشها
> و تتطبخ و تتاكل و تتهضم
> ممكن ساعتها. اجبها
> بس بيكون فيه ضحايا شلل أو موت إلى قدامى ههههههههه



*لا مش تريأة 

أصلك جبتيها فعلا و بسرعة 

أنا بعت لكلدانية : ما دخلتش مش عارفة ليه ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> انا من ساعة ما شوفت "إِرْباً إِرْباً"
> 
> وانا جاي ف دماغينو (بندلعو الدماغ) لحن
> 
> ...



*لا لا لا 

فرعون كان كيوت جدا 

إش جاب دا ل دا يا راجل ؟؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2014)

*إستنوا كدة أما أدور على فادى الكلدانى 


طيبة أنا و كيوت 

صوح ؟؟*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 نوفمبر 2014)

قدر ارحم من قدر
المفروض نعطى فرعون جائزة نوبل فى السلام
قصدى كده


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إستنوا كدة أما أدور على فادى الكلدانى
> 
> 
> طيبة أنا و كيوت
> ...



*مش لاقياه 

حد كدة إبن حلال يبعت لى لينك عضويته​*


----------



## grges monir (20 نوفمبر 2014)

يعنى يا ايرينى كدة من الاخر
مين الاحسن فيهم
الى خد موقف ولا اللى طنش


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 نوفمبر 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> قدر ارحم من قدر
> المفروض نعطى فرعون جائزة نوبل فى السلام
> قصدى كده



*كل الفراعنة طيبين 

طب أنا بأسأل أهون : إمتى فى التاريخ فرعون هجم عل بلد تانية و إحتلها ؟؟؟

حصلت ؟؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى يا ايرينى كدة من الاخر
> مين الاحسن فيهم
> الى خد موقف ولا اللى طنش



*لا لا لا 

دا ياريت طنش

دا ما شافش حاجة :smil12:​*


----------



## grges monir (22 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا لا لا
> 
> دا ياريت طنش
> 
> دا ما شافش حاجة :smil12:​*


معلهش بقى  اير ينى
اهلاوى ومش بيشوف اللون الاخضرهههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> معلهش بقى  اير ينى
> اهلاوى ومش بيشوف اللون الاخضرهههههههههه



*و لا اللون الأزرق ؟؟
:smil12:


نبعتوله ؟؟؟olling:​*


----------



## Comment (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*"Link"*



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش لاقياه
> 
> حد كدة ***** يبعت لى لينك عضويته​*



*فادي الكلداني*​


----------



## تيمو (22 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا مش تريأة
> 
> أصلك جبتيها فعلا و بسرعة
> 
> أنا بعت لكلدانية : ما دخلتش مش عارفة ليه ؟؟​*



مش عارفة ليه ههههه

طيب أحكيلك على سر : يمكن حبّت تختصر


----------



## فادي الكلداني (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*يا عيني يا عيني ....موضوع كلداني بحت ومن إيريني؟ *
*
*
*طيب يا سيدتي، ماهو نحن الكلدانيين دمنا حامي شوية...يعني تقدري تقولي دمنا "صعيدي" ...لا والاهم، طيب متحكيلنا عن الاثار الكلدانية البابلية في مصر؟ هو انت معرفتيش:*
*
*
Nebuchadnezzar restored old religious monuments and improved canals, as other Babylonian kings had done. He was the first Babylonian king to rule Egypt


*نبوخذ نصر كان اول ملوك البابليين (الكلدانيين الذين حكموا مصر) - يعني احنا الي علمنا فرعون ازاي يتصرف وازاي يتكلم واحنا اصلا الي قولناله انه في تفسير أحلام! بحكم ان الكلدانيين مُنجمين وسحرة وأصحاب تفاسير بديعة! احنا اصلا علمنا دانيال النبي، هو لو عاش في اليهودية كان حيتعلم حاجة؟ كان حيكون أما نجار او راعي غنم! *
*
*
*لا شوفي الحته دي:*
*
*
Nebuchadnezzar defeated the Egyptian Pharaoh Necho at Carchemish in 605. In 597, he captured Jerusalem, deposed King Jehoiakim, and put Zedekiah on the throne, instead


*هزم نبوخذ نصر الفرعون المصري "نكاو"او ما معروف بـ(نيخاو الثاني) في معركة كركميش!*

 *حرم نبوخذ المصريين والفراعنة بالتحديد من اني يكونوا في مصر قوة عظمى في الشرق الأوسط وسيطر البابليون على فينيقية ومساحات شاسعه وصلت حتى وادي النيل*
*
*
*يعني يا أيريني نسيت كل داه ومسكتي في الحلم؟ طيب فين المصداقية عن الحقائق والخرائط وما حدث على ارض الواقع! *
*
*
*أرباً أرباً! *


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا مش تريأة​*
> 
> *أصلك جبتيها فعلا و بسرعة *
> 
> ...




 موضوعك جميل ياايريني 
وخاصة عن الملك نبوخذ نصر 
انا فعلا مدخلت كم يوم لان كنت مريضة​


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> مش عارفة ليه ههههه
> 
> طيب أحكيلك على سر : يمكن حبّت تختصر


ههههههه ليش ياتيمو تقول السر للايريني
بالعكس انا احب اشارك ​


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2014)

واااو اسم الكلدان في المنتدئ واربا اربا ههههههه
رد فادي يكفي ويوفي 
يكفي بابل كانت امراطورية عظيمة
بسما كيانوخ فادي​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (22 نوفمبر 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> واااو اسم الكلدان في المنتدئ واربا اربا ههههههه
> 
> رد فادي يكفي ويوفي
> يكفي بابل كانت امراطورية عظيمة
> ...


 

*هاوت بسمتا ...غزي دها بمحكخ بلشانان ولا خا لكياذي ما هوخ محكوي هههههه *


----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههه هادخ كبن منخ فادي
 تا دمخزوخلي منيلي كلداناي​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 نوفمبر 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *يا عيني يا عيني ....موضوع كلداني بحت ومن إيريني؟ *
> *
> *
> *طيب يا سيدتي، ماهو نحن الكلدانيين دمنا حامي شوية...يعني تقدري تقولي دمنا "صعيدي" ...لا والاهم، طيب متحكيلنا عن الاثار الكلدانية البابلية في مصر؟ هو انت معرفتيش:*
> ...




طب بس بس بس بس 

ليه يا خوية نروحوا بعيد

خلينا فى النهاردة : ورونا شطارتكواااااااااااااااا

:cry2::cry2::cry2:

:a63::a63:

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 نوفمبر 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> واااو اسم الكلدان في المنتدئ واربا اربا ههههههه
> رد فادي يكفي ويوفي
> يكفي بابل كانت امراطورية عظيمة
> بسما كيانوخ فادي​







فادي الكلداني قال:


> *هاوت بسمتا ...غزي دها بمحكخ بلشانان ولا خا لكياذي ما هوخ محكوي هههههه *








كلدانية قال:


> هههههه هادخ كبن منخ فادي
> تا دمخزوخلي منيلي كلداناي​





*


چيه بنيوت إتخين نيفيؤوى

إوعى حد يقول لهم المعنى 

هنزعلوا منكم 


يلا واحدة بواحدة :a63::a63:

​*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> چيه بنيوت إتخين نيفيؤوى
> ...




يا ستي نحن منحتجكوش مساعدوش...واوعى حد يزعلوش ....

طب ئيه رأيك دي مش حتعدي من الكلدان...وئيه رايك محدش علمنا قبطي...بس احنا لما نقول نعرفوها...يعني منجمين وقارئين تفاسير:

الترجمة: ابانا الذي في السماوات


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*ههههههههههه

من تعلم لغة قوم فهم لُغزهم

إيريني 

هما بيقولوا شو..؟

هما نجموا وفهمونا..وإحنا ما فهمناهم..لا بحلم ولا برؤي..!!
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*كده يا ايرو جايبه حاجه سهله وتقولى محدش يقولهم 
صعبيها شويه واحنا مش هنقولهم متقلقيش وراكى رجاله *


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2014)

موري فادي دخ ايذيلخ ماهيلة كثوتة
وخوا سكيني وتيوي ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*الفراعنه كدا لبسوا العمم يا جودعان

"الكلدان" شغالين شفرات من الصبح ومحدش قادر يفهم حاجه

بدل ما تدوروا ع جمل قبطيه ..

دوروا ع ترجمه للشتايم ديه..!!​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*ميصحش كده حد يترجم 
شكلنا بقى وحش اوى *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههه....لا مفيش شتايم ....حاشا

هي ايريني مكبرة الموضوع حبتين...يمكن هي شيفالي عروسة ولا حاجة...فعاوزة تعلمني قبطي اليومين دول


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههه حاشا الكلدان لم يشتمو​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 نوفمبر 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> يا ستي نحن منحتجكوش مساعدوش...واوعى حد يزعلوش ....
> 
> طب ئيه رأيك دي مش حتعدي من الكلدان...وئيه رايك محدش علمنا قبطي...بس احنا لما نقول نعرفوها...يعني منجمين وقارئين تفاسير:
> 
> الترجمة: ابانا الذي في السماوات



*:new2::new2::new2::new2:

جبتها كدة بسهولة ؟؟؟


طب إستنى أما أجيب الابصلمودية من عند بابا و أرد عليك 

بعد يوم الجمعة 

إستنى عليا :spor22:

________________

إلا إنت مالك صغرت خطك كدة ليه ؟؟؟

:t33::t33::t33:

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> 
> من تعلم لغة قوم فهم لُغزهم
> 
> ...



*هم بيقولوا إيه ؟؟؟

هأعرف منين ؟؟؟


بس تلاقيهم بيتفقوا على فصلى من المنتدى : إربا إربا ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 نوفمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *كده يا ايرو جايبه حاجه سهله وتقولى محدش يقولهم
> صعبيها شويه واحنا مش هنقولهم متقلقيش وراكى رجاله *



*طب ساعدينى طيب​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 نوفمبر 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> موري فادي دخ ايذيلخ ماهيلة كثوتة
> وخوا سكيني وتيوي ​





"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> *الفراعنه كدا لبسوا العمم يا جودعان
> 
> "الكلدان" شغالين شفرات من الصبح ومحدش قادر يفهم حاجه
> 
> ...







فادي الكلداني قال:


> هههههههه....لا مفيش شتايم ....حاشا
> 
> هي ايريني مكبرة الموضوع حبتين...يمكن هي شيفالي عروسة ولا حاجة...فعاوزة تعلمني قبطي اليومين دول



*هو أنا مجنونة أجيب لك عروسة مصرية ؟؟؟

لاحسن تحلم حلم 

تصحى الصبح تقول لها : إحكى الحلم يا ولية و فسريه و إلا هأقطعك إربا إربا​*



كلدانية قال:


> هههههه حاشا الكلدان لم يشتمو​




*فعلا حاشاهم يشتموا 

هم بيقتلوا بس : إربا إربا :t33:​*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> ​
> *إلا إنت مالك صغرت خطك كدة ليه ؟؟؟*​
> *:t33::t33::t33:*​


 

*لما ادخل من التلفون...بعيد عنك بيبقى كده! معرفش ليه *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (28 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو أنا مجنونة أجيب لك عروسة مصرية ؟؟؟*​
> 
> *لاحسن تحلم حلم *​
> *تصحى الصبح تقول لها : إحكى الحلم يا ولية و فسريه و إلا هأقطعك إربا إربا *​
> ...


 


*ههههههه - دي اخر نكتة سمعتها! انه الواحد يحلم لما تكون معاه وليه ....هههههه ....انا اخر مرة سمعت ان الراجل بيحلم وهو متزوج كانت قبل 10 سنين...بعد كده...انقطعت الاحلام، يبقى يعيش في الواقع! ومبيحلمش تاني!  .....لا ارباً ارباً ولا هم يحزنون يا شيخة *


----------



## Comment (28 نوفمبر 2014)

*"Dream"*



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو أنا مجنونة أجيب لك عروسة مصرية ؟؟؟
> 
> لاحسن تحلم حلم
> 
> تصحى الصبح تقول لها : إحكى الحلم يا ولية و فسريه و إلا هأقطعك إربا إربا​*





فادي الكلداني قال:


> *ههههههه - دي اخر نكتة سمعتها! انه الواحد يحلم لما تكون معاه وليه ....هههههه ....انا اخر مرة سمعت ان الراجل بيحلم وهو متزوج كانت قبل 10 سنين...بعد كده...انقطعت الاحلام، يبقى يعيش في الواقع! ومبيحلمش تاني!  .....لا ارباً ارباً ولا هم يحزنون يا شيخة *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هم بيقولوا إيه ؟؟؟
> 
> هأعرف منين ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



دول مش محتاجين إتفاق يا أختاه.،

لا يحتاجون شيء..!!

أعتقد بإنهم يعلمون بمصير عضويتك المُسقبيله.،:closedeye

 أنها سوف تُسجن فى وادي طوي ..:heat:

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *ههههههه - دي اخر نكتة سمعتها! انه الواحد يحلم لما تكون معاه وليه ....هههههه ....انا اخر مرة سمعت ان الراجل بيحلم وهو متزوج كانت قبل 10 سنين...بعد كده...انقطعت الاحلام، يبقى يعيش في الواقع! ومبيحلمش تاني!  .....لا ارباً ارباً ولا هم يحزنون يا شيخة *



*:w00t::w00t::w00t:

لا ديه عقدة بأة و لازم تفكها 

ما تتفكش غير بالجواز

طب جرب الجواز الاول

أهو عندك جرجس منير لسة عريس جديد : ما سمعنالوش شكوى 

إعمل زيه و إتجوز : بس إتجوز واحدة كلدانية زيك

يمكن تقطعوا بعض إربا إربا

:big4::big4::big4:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)

comment قال:


>



*دول أكيد كلدانى و كلدانية​*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> دول مش محتاجين إتفاق يا أختاه.،
> 
> لا يحتاجون شيء..!!
> 
> ...



:w00t::w00t::w00t:

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------

